# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  good shop for Toyota Lifts/Suspension

## stephan07

Hi All, I live in the Burlington, MA area.  Looking to add a suspension to my 4runner.  Any good lift shops around here or in southern NH?

Thanks!

----------


## FSHJNKY

Checkout our Partnerships section. I am sure Off-Road Elements or Ratchets would love to work with you.

----------


## stephan07

Ill reach out...Both Jeep shops but I am sure more than capable if their religion allows!!

----------


## bob

> Ill reach out...Both Jeep shops but I am sure more than capable if their religion allows!!


Jeep religion okay, very open like Episcopalian. It's the Land Rover one to look out for, they're the Antichrist


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------

